# The chronicles of Alphar



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

This is my first story its only part of it i haven't finished the entire thing yet but please give me feed back.

Blood spurted from the ganger’s nose as Alphar’s fist smashed into his face. If Alphar had had the benefit of his power armor the gangers head would be rolling on the floor of the bar. Without giving the man a chance to recover he smashed the man in the chest breaking his ribs. The man doubled over and the metal pipe he had been carrying fell to the ground with a clang. Alphar threw his fist into the man’s spine. There was a loud snap and the man fell to the ground paralyzed. 
Alphar gazed around at the assembled bar patrons whose mouths were hanging open. He made eye contact with each of them daring them to be next. Not one of them had the guts. He turned back to his drink.
“That was amazing,” said Forman, “I mean he was trying to come at you with a pipe and look at what you did too him.” Forman gestured to the body on the floor.
“He’s not dead,” said Alphar, “Just paralyzed. He will probably never walk again.” Provoking the fight with the ganger would bring him to the attention of the locals and the gangs. This would naturally cause reprisal from whichever gang the man on the ground belonged to but it would also allow him to begin to build his reputation here. “We should go before the arbites come.”
He tosses some thrones on the table and walked quickly outside. Forman quickly got up and followed suit. He smiled remembering how he got to this dammed planet.

“Are you sure about this lord?” asked Calus. Alphar smiled down at Calus from atop his throne. They were in the bridge of the strike cruiser Silence. All about them servitors and slaves were rushing about doing their various jobs. All of them avoided the two figures in green power armor.
“I am sure Calus,” said Alphar, “There are only twenty of us left. We must bolster our forces and this is the best way to do this.”
“If you say so lord for Alphaius,” said Calus. He bowed respectfully then left the bridge to ready himself. The crowd of slaves parted to let him pass. Alphar couldn’t blame him this was a very risky plan but after the ambush by the dammed Imperial Fists it couldn’t be helped.
The Silence’s previous master Lord Hurbas had led them to the world of Icars to raid their promethium mines. But the Imperial Fists had somehow know they were coming. As soon as they landed on the planet and entered the refinery the Fists had closed in around them. Alphar and twenty others had been the only ones who had been able to escape to the thunderhawk. Alphar had been Hurbas’s lieutenant and thus had inherited the ship and men.
But his Alpha Legion warband was to few to be able to deal any damage to the imperium in their current state. So Alphar had formulated a daring plan. Each of the chaos space marines serving him would travel incognito to a different planet. Once there they would begin a cult and lead a massive uprising. Then they would take the best cultists and leave the planets to the imperium’s reprisal. His ranks would be bolstered and he would deal a blow to the imperium its self. 
The problem with the plan was that they couldn’t wear their armor. If they did so it would be a dead give away to any imperial citizen that they were chaos worshipers and they would be killed in seconds. But without their armor they were vulnerable and had only their strength and reflexes to give them an advantage over the common man. Never the less Alphar had decided to go along with the plan.
They commandeered a merchant ship and used it to fly to the planets undetected. Alphar was the last to arrive at his planet, Corizun a hive world. It was a large producer of laguns for the sector. On the platform waiting for him was Forman. Forman was a devoted chaos worshiper born and raised on Corizun. He was an underhiver with pale skin and grey hair despite his youth. He was very muscular from working in the factories all day.
He had established contact with Forman while searching through the radio network of the planet when he was in the merchant ship. It turned out that the cultists had an encrypted communications network over the radio. It took Alphar ten minutes to break the encryption and announce his presence. Naturally the cultist were surprised and started shouting to each other thinking they had been caught.
It took him a hour to calm them all down and explain who he was and what he expected from them. They were eager to help him. He being one of the chaos champions they had so often dreamed of. He had arranged for them to send a representative to the landing platform. Alphar had silenced the mans fawning with a word and demanded to be taken to a bar so he could get to know the people.
A ground car’s horn brought him back to the present. He had almost gotten himself run over. He laughed. If he was going to survive down here he would have to remain in the present. “Sir,” said Forman, “Do you wish for me to take you to the rest of us?”
“Yes,” said Alphar, “Bring me to your leader. Now.” Forman jumped at the harsh in his voice. He lead Alphar down the street, passing by many bars, pleasure clubs, and other less creditable places. There were several large factories emitting vast amounts of black smoke out of their smoke stacks.
“That is where you will be working my lord,” said Forman grimly gesturing to the factories, “ If you wish to survive. They are the only jobs available to people down here.” They continued walking in silence after that until Alphar saw a massive building in the distance. It was floating using anti gravitational technology and looked like a palace. From what he could see it was covered in gold and had several pools which water fell off from into the underhive.
“What is that?” he asked.
Forman glanced at it. “The almighty Lord Governor Zora’s palace. The rich live in there floating palaces all across the city. While we rot down here making guns for the Holy Emperor’s armies,” Forman said. The anger in his voice was obvious. Alphar smiled at that. If Forman was anything to go by the people of this planet were ready and willing to rebel against their corrupt rulers. They just needed to be given the opportunity.
They reached a large abandoned warehouse. Forman walked over to the door and looked around to see if anyone was watching. After making sure no one was around he pulled out a key from his pocket and unlocked the door. He slid inside like a snake. Alphar followed him inside. 
What was waiting for his surprised him. The entire warehouse was empty. No doubt it had once been used to store lasguns until it became disused in favor of warehouses closer to the space ports. In the center of the room there was a pentacle on the floor drawn in blood. Candles suronded it casting a malicious light on the scene and what a scene it was. At each point five robed figures were chanting obscure words. In the center of the pentacle was a woman. She was bound and gagged bleeding from cuts in her wrists. Her blonde hair was covered in dry blood and she was wriggling trying to get out of the pentacle.
Alphar watched as Forman approached the circle and whispered to one of the robed figures. Abruptly the chanting stopped and Forman motioned for Alphar to come to the pentacle. He handed Alphar a large knife
“The honor is yours my lord,” he said bowing. Alphar stepped into the circle. He looked down at the woman in the circle. She looked straight into his black eyes and saw no mercy there. She screamed. The knife plunged downward.
“A clean kill my lord,” a voice said from behind him. He rose from to his feet leaving the knife in the girl and turned to face the speaker. Now that he was closer he could see that the robes were not the same color. Where the red had blood red robes this person had a green robe like the colors on his armor. “We have been waiting for you for a long time.”
“I am Alphar commander of the Alpha Legion twenty first company,” said Alphar, “I claim control over this cult to the gods and I demand a report of your activities on this planet.” Straight to the point. This would allow Alphar to seamlessly transition into power over this cult without anyone challenging him.
The robed figure pulled back his hood, “I am Sorina the overseer,” she said, “and welcome to The Apostles of Alpharius.” This caught Alphar off guard.
“How have you learned my primarchs name?” asked Alphar. She motioned to one of the cultists to step forward. He pulled down his hood. His face had been badly mutilated. His skin looked as though it had been burned off and his ears ears look like shriveled stumps. It was his eyes that unnerved Alphar the most. They were blood red.
“I am Ciaphas interpreter of the Will,” he said, “It came to me in a dream a lat year. The Will appeared to me in a dream and told me of you r coming. It said that one of the lord’s champions would walk amongst us and lead us to overthrow the corpse emperor. It said that only the faithful would survive the uprising.”
A psyker Alphar thought. How else could he have foreseen these events through the warp? He would have to keep a close eye on Ciaphas least he wake up to a world covered in daemons.
“All of that is true,” said Alphar, “That is what I have come here to do. Will you follow or will you die?” He looked around at them. All had taken their hoods off now. There were three women including Sorina and three men including Forman and Ciaphas. The women had long blonde hair while the man had short brown hair shaved in a military style. They all had green eyes. 
“To follow is to be born again,” they all said in unison.
“Good.” Alphar smiled it had begun.
The next few hours were spent going over the cults activities. They were a small group. Only the six of them were part of it. But what they lacked in numbers they made up for in fanaticism. They had been only interested in staying alive to provide a place of shelter for his coming. All of them but Ciaphas worked in the lasgun factories. Ciaphas stayed in the ware house preparing rituals and maintaining their secrecy.
Next they went over the world its self. Governor Zora was hated by all the underhivers. He imposed large taxes on them to feed his vices which were many. The nobles lived comfortably in their sky palaces and the only reason they tolerated the existence of the underhivers was so that they could force them to work in their factories, a job that payed next to nothing.
There were several gangs in the underhive. Each was judged on their strength by how many men and lasguns they had. Despite the planet mass producing them, lasguns were a valued commodity amongst the underhive. The nobles took all of what was produced in the factories and what little made their way to the black market were very expensive. The Apostles of Alpharius were a poor gang. They had spent little time attempting to gain power. The only weapons they had were stubbers.
The largest gang was the Vulcars. They had many hundreds of members and each member had a lasgun. It was rumored that they worked with the nobles. The nobles gave the Vulcars guns and the Vulcars kept the people in line. Coincidently the man that Alphar had hit had been a member of the Vulcars.
Then there were the Gorgens. A group of women who worn veils to cover their faces. They were the sworn enemies of the Vulcars. They had about a hundred women none of whom had a lasgun. They fought with their hands. They were embroiled in a guerilla war with the Vulcars who could not seem to find the Gorgens’ leader.
Not one of these gangs paid any attention to the Apostles or any other of the smaller gangs. This meant that Alphar could make a powerful cult and hopefully keep them out of the sight of the two major gangs until they were strong enough to fight them both and emerge victorious.


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

anyone want to give feedback?


----------

